# Scheels Waterfowl Days?



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone know when Scheels is having their waterfowl days? Just wondering I might need to pick some stuff up.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Heard it advertised on the radio tonight, August 24,25,26. In Fargo. Don't know if thats all sheels stores.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah the fargo one was the one I was talking about... thank you very much. I 'll try and stop by if I get done racing in time on that Sat.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

What exactly is it? Discounts on all waterfowl stuff?


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Discounts on waterfowl supplies, goose and duck calling contests, and I think they might even have some seminars.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

is this at all scheels stores?


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I have only heard it advertised for the Fargo store.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

alright..thanks


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Fargo Scheels only. Starts at 5:00pm friday the 24th -9:00pm that night. Opens again Saturday the 25th at 9:00am and runs until about 8:00-9:00pm. Nothing on Sunday the 26th. Duck and goose calling, youth events. dog events, Shawn Stahls is putting on a seminar Friday, plus lots of vendors and specials on waterfowl gear.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

what kind of a seminar?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Shawn will talk about all aspects of waterfowling: decoy selection and placement, calling sounds and when to do them, blinds, and will answer any questions you may have. Buck Gardner and others will also be there to tune calls and answer questions you may have. :beer:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

what time is the seminar?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

6:00pm


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone hear anything on prizes at the calling contests or whether the open duck contest is meat or main street?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Its not a meat duck competition, the prizes are normally really good at the waterfowl fest, open duck will probably have over 600 dollars in prizes for the first 3 places. Good luck if you decide to go.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Its up for debate whether or not I want to drive 6 hours for a non sanctioned contest. But this is like the last contest before the season...I refuse to enter a contest durring the season unless its the worlds. I couldnt make KC this weekend or the North Star last weekend because of work. :roll:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

When are the contests, I might have to make the trip and see what I can do. Better start tuning and working with the MVP.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

open duck is at 2pm on Saturday, open goose is following (I'll be there), the North Dakota state duck (possibly be there)

http://www.fargoparks.com/pdf/midwestwaterfowleventschedule07.pdf

Complete schedule of events for all that are interested.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Stop by the Delta Waterfowl booth at the waterfowl fest. There will be plenty of Nodak guys working there throughout the weekend!!!


----------

